# 1st Snapper



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught my 1st Snapper this morning about 10miles out from Pcola. 5 of us put 10 snaps, 27 mingo snaps, 2 big triggers, 1 decent grouper in the boat. My 1st off shore experience. Pretty fun stuff. Can't say I enjoyed the ride out.....or back in either. Big swells this AM. Fish were biting good though. All our reds were in the 25" and bigger range. Threw a ton of the 16"-20"back and had a ton of misses. Here's a pic of my 1st snap.It was thebiggest of the day.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *whalersailor (5/4/2008)*Please explain the 10 miles out? Snapper season is closed until June 1 in federal waters beyond 9 NM.




You could run 10 miles out from the pass and still only be 4 miles offshore.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Never seen so many people that loved to stir the pot. Good snapper by the way.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We were NOT in Federal WatersI do know that.We had a2State Officers, one of which is my brother,on the boat fishing with us. I feel pretty confident thatNO lawbreaking was going on.

I can promise that when you seeany of my post you don't have to question the legality of how it was caught or harvested. I may be called many things but and "Outlaw" won't be one of them.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice snapper don't worry about defending some people don't know the difference between nautical and regular miles. don't fault them for their ignorance.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice snapper. Hell, I'm convinced you can't fish legal anymore.

Went and bought my Snapper venting tool ($26) my Snapper dehooker ($20)

my Snapper Defibrillator (in case one suffers heart trauma when hooked)

a set of Kevlar anti-Porpoise vests (to slip on the snapper upon release so Flipper can't eat him)

and a Snapper life-insurance policy in case he just doesn't make it, payable to the "man" so he can afford to enforce the keerazy regs.

Not saying you did any law breakin' but just complaining....


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Dude, you forgot the waterproof bandages to put over the puncture wond from the venting tool


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

First or not, nice snapper my any means


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *hjorgan (5/4/2008)*
> 
> a set of Kevlar anti-Porpoise vests (to slip on the snapper upon release so Flipper can't eat him)


That is the truth. Those dolphins were on those things almost as fast as they hit the water. We cheared them on as they went down but not many got by before becoming dolphin food. Had a cuda or two take a few out as well.

Found another pic without cutting the tail off.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *hjorgan (5/4/2008)*
> 
> my Snapper Defibrillator (in case one suffers heart trauma when hooked)
> 
> a set of Kevlar anti-Porpoise vests (to slip on the snapper upon release so Flipper can't eat him)


:clap:clap lol.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice fish there. Sounds like an active day of fishing. Congrats.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Snapper...:clap:clap

Like I've said before, and I'll say it again. Flipper will eat when hungry and I'd just as soon have him eat the returns then gather (legal size) when he wants. I say fill him up on the returns and hope he is satisfied and leaves the big ones for us. Flipper will eat no more then what he is eating weather we return shorts or not.


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

Good point Tuna Man. I never thought of it that way.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *whalersailor (5/4/2008)*Please explain the 10 miles out? Snapper season is closed until June 1 in federal waters beyond 9 NM.
> 
> Or is this a troll using a photo shopped pic?




Look if you are not going to congratulate someone dont say anything at all. Didn't your parents teach you anything? If someone is outside 9 miles let them worry about it, if it makes you jealous or mad then dont look at it. Try this, it will save you from looking like a JACKASS..


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Kinda heightens the challenge when those Dolphin start raping you! Sounds like a great time out! I have no doubts at all about you're being legal! Don't worry about all the ones that wish it was them out catching them instead of you! Great job! and I hope you have fun next time too! 

Tight lines!


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Well done! Keep up the great work. You will find that if you keep fishin' 

& being successful, someone will almost, always find something to complain 

about! Usually their just wishin' it was them filling the successful report.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice snapper. now that you've broke the ice, go have fun and take lots of pics.:clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (5/4/2008)*Nice Snapper...:clap:clap
> 
> Like I've said before, and I'll say it again. Flipper will eat when hungry and I'd just as soon have him eat the returns then gather (legal size) when he wants. I say fill him up on the returns and hope he is satisfied and leaves the big ones for us. Flipper will eat no more then what he is eating weather we return shorts or not.


I say capture and punish the dolphinsforconsuming illegal snapper. Make them do time at a Gulfariam where they will have to do tricks for old frozen mackeral. If after they serve their term they continue to eat illegal snapper....shoot them.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip even though it was rough.:toast


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I do a lot of inshore fishing and there are days you go out and catch a couple and days you goand wear them out. It was nice to have one of those wear them out days for my first trip out that far. Plus it will be some good eatin!!! 

Thanks again.

GFF


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *whalersailor (5/5/2008)*Ooops, I am off to the pharmacy to get my meds refilled. If I offended anyone during the past 18 hours, I sincerely apologize. I will be better in about an hour when the double dose takes effect. Damn, I have to remember to call in those refills before the weekends.:banghead


Take the whole bottle PRICK.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (5/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *whalersailor (5/5/2008)*Ooops, I am off to the pharmacy to get my meds refilled. If I offended anyone during the past 18 hours, I sincerely apologize. I will be better in about an hour when the double dose takes effect. Damn, I have to remember to call in those refills before the weekends.:banghead
> ...


Pinksnappercatcher.....Why are youslamming this guy for doing the same thing you did to these guys with your "were you guys within 9 miles?" post below? I guess it takes a JACKASS PRICK to recognize one? :Flipbird

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic98230-21-1.aspx#bm98464


----------



## Pullin Drag (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice snap getm J!!!!!!


----------



## big bites (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice Report and gratz on the snapper


----------



## Trap Guy (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, can someone say snapper sandwich for dinner!!! Beaut of acatch, levae soem of the big fireballs out there for us to catch. What was the bait of choice for the big daddy? Congrats on a great day.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice snappa there.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *richie kopf (5/5/2008)*Wow, can someone say snapper sandwich for dinner!!! Beaut of acatch, levae soem of the big fireballs out there for us to catch. What was the bait of choice for the big daddy? Congrats on a great day.


Cut squid and Cigar Minnows. I think that big one tried to take a piece of squid.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown, Nice Snapper


----------



## Bones (Oct 17, 2007)

P.S.C.

You are a TOOL with all your coments. You bitch more than anyone on this forum.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Man congrats on the first snapper!!! And for it to be a hoss like that is sweet too! I'm sure you'll have to go back for more now huh?? Well good luck on the inshore front too...


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

congrates on the fish, AND TO FURTHER DERAIL THIS POOR MANS THREAD, i would have to diagree with the let the dophin have his fill concept, i think they will just end up like our "get-toes" and just being fat and happy and getting knocked up and having more children waiting to be fat and happy and getting knocked up and so on. just believe it doesn't help keep thier population in check.

buy the way congrates on the fish again, me and my dad had a great trip out on the opening week of snaps. dad landed nice 10lb'er that got lured in by the chum churn and a free lined tidbit. when we cleaned it, it was slap full of chum, dont see how it wanted that last bite!


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

Grassflats...watch out...I only fished the bays and rivers, and after I caught my first snapper I was hooked and became a deep water addict. Be prepared to spend to satisfy your fishin addiction...I make myself feel better by saying " you can't take it with you" LOL

Great fish, hope you got to have few beers afterwards at the oar house.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice report. Congrats!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Death From Above (5/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Pinksnappercatcher (5/5/2008)*
> ...


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

congrats on a nice fish.:clap


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Dude great fish..I for one caught a ton of snapper before I got one that big and back then( mid 70's out of Ponce Inlet) :clapyou had to run a Hell of a long way offshore to get any snapper..so again Congrats!!


----------

